# My First Kids today



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

My Boer/alpine mix had her 1st kidding this am:stars::fireworks:. She is a FF and had beautiful twins.:leap: 1 Buck:boy::kidblue:, 1 Doe:girl::kidred:. Seem to be doing well. The black headed one is the Buck, the light headed one is the doe, don't know what color you would all her. 

Have fed mom som grain and gave her some Molasses and ACV a B complex Shot and wormed her, then the kids I trimmed the umbilical cords, tied them with floss and dipped then in Iodine tincture. Couldn't get them to nurse so milked some out and gave them each some, doe drank great Buck not as good but did drink. Anything else I need to do other then let them alone?


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Top pick is of dad when he was here. So now being new, how old can they be before I can start selling and what kinds of prices do I ask? I know dad sold for 550.00


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on the new additions! To give the babies an energy boost, give them a squirt of nutri drench or a couple tsp of molasses on their tongues.
Keep encouraging them to nurse on mom, so they can bond and get used to feeding off her...

Kids have to be at least 8 weeks old before weaning, and they grow better if they are kept on mom even longer, like 3 months


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, I have a soft spot for those black headed babies that is for sure.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Omg theyre addorable!


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Very cute


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable! congratulations


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the new little bundles of Joy


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Very cute. Love the white blaze on the buck.


----------

